# Im new here



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't know how this works


----------



## LostHope (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome to the page


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome @CaringHolly 

What are you stuck on?


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 28, 2020)

CaringHolly said:


> I don't know how this works


Put your lips together and whistle..... If you like, some like it hot. However, just open a page and let rip, you wont be judged.

I always say just open up and spill everything as people don't know you.... My story is bizarre so don't worry. Many here thing I'm a drug lord and been in a gun battle (maybe not) or actually the truth I'm just a stupid ignorant person who has learnt a vital lesson. Each of us have their own story so feel free.

You can PM me if you wish, but everyone here is fair dinkum.


----------



## stluee (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome,nce to meet you.


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Cazcat said:


> Put your lips together and whistle..... If you like, some like it hot. However, just open a page and let rip, you wont be judged.
> 
> I always say just open up and spill everything as people don't know you.... My story is bizarre so don't worry. Many here thing I'm a drug lord and been in a gun battle (maybe not) or actually the truth I'm just a stupid ignorant person who has learnt a vital lesson. Each of us have their own story so feel free.
> 
> You can PM me if you wish, but everyone here is fair dinkum.


Ok


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Welcome @CaringHolly
> 
> What are you stuck on?


I just won't understand this


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

stluee said:


> Welcome,nce to meet you.


Thank you


----------



## Cazcat (Dec 28, 2020)

CaringHolly said:


> Ok


Sorry. I'm not bad just was unfortunate.


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 28, 2020)

CaringHolly said:


> I just won't understand this


Do you mean how the forum works?


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Cazcat said:


> Sorry. I'm not bad just was unfortunate.


Its ok


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Do you mean how the forum works?


Yes


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 28, 2020)

CaringHolly said:


> Yes


Ok.

If you go on the main page you will see the forums. such as depression, anxiety etc. If you click on one of those like you did with new members you will be able to post there or reply and also start a topic 
If you get stuck then let me know


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Ok.
> 
> If you go on the main page you will see the forums. such as depression, anxiety etc. If you click on one of those like you did with new members you will be able to post there or reply and also start a topic
> If you get stuck then let me know


Isn't there private chat or private message?


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes,

Click on the name to whoever you want to PM and start a conversation


----------



## CaringHolly (Dec 28, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Butterfly88 (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Gibby (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## pat (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Kivessout (Dec 29, 2020)

@CaringHolly


----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 31, 2020)

@CaringHolly Welcome! Many people here are more than willing to answer questions. @Catsmother I wonder if a thread on how to navigate this forum would be helpful. For those coming from a different platform like Proboards but also for those new to forums in general. I've had people who were coming off of social media be very intimidated on how & what a forum is.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello CaringHolly and welcome to the forum


----------



## CaringHolly (Jan 4, 2021)

Kivessout said:


> @CaringHolly


Thank you


----------



## CaringHolly (Jan 4, 2021)

Mercury said:


> Hello CaringHolly and welcome to the forum


Thank you how are you?


----------



## CaringHolly (Jan 4, 2021)

ZandraJoi said:


> @CaringHolly Welcome! Many people here are more than willing to answer questions. @Catsmother I wonder if a thread on how to navigate this forum would be helpful. For those coming from a different platform like Proboards but also for those new to forums in general. I've had people who were coming off of social media be very intimidated on how & what a forum is.


Thank you this site is bit confusing


----------



## Spice (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2021)

CaringHolly said:


> Thank you how are you?


I'm doing well, thank you. How are you doing today?


----------



## marti (Jan 10, 2021)




----------

